# Internet in Cabo San Lucas & San Jose



## gizah (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just arrived at the forum after a few days of web surfing. Thanks for being here. I am a telecommuter thinking of spending 2-3 months in Cabo/San Jose area in a nice quiet condo in the sun. I see there are a ton of available places in the corridor and San Jose where I understand its much quieter.

My problem is this; having travelled extensively I have learned that a hoteliers idea of "good" internet service and what I require are two very different things. I would love to get the feedback of any expats living in the area of Cabo/San Jose of their personal experiences using "high speed" internet. 

Is it anything remotely what I would be used to in a major rban CDN/US center? Can i use skype/voip without fail? could i view streaming web sites?..what are upload speeds? any ground truth would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,:clap2:

Kevin


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I have no problem using Yahoo Voice or watching YouTube on Telmex's 1 or 2 meg service. Only problem I imagine is using a shared wireless connection or even a shared hardwire. Difficult to get a private service for 2-3 months


----------

